
Ransomware Bites 400 Veterinary Hospitals - howard941
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/11/ransomware-bites-400-veterinary-hospitals/
======
LinuxBender
I am sure this is an unpopular opinion, but I am rather fond of ransomware. If
ransomware can get on the systems, then so can a silent RAT (Remote Access
Trojan) that would allow any number of thugs to access and sell the data
without anyone knowing or caring for a very long time.

With ransomware, the data is isolated away from the people that are not
managing or securing their systems. In some twisted irony, the data is _safer_
in some sense of the meaning and the host of the data is forced to take some
action. In some cases, the customers may even learn about the lack of
management and protection of their sensitive data. I suppose this could be
some derivation of "The enemy of my enemy is my friend".

Servers (bare metal, virtual machines, docker containers, K8's, K3's) are all
ephemeral. If you do not have offline backups of data that automation can not
touch, then you do not have valid backups.

